# Your way to Mac system backup?



## benishoga (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey Folks! 

Time machine aside, I do back up my files locally and offsite also to the cloud, however I was just wondering, what do you guys do in a case your internal system crashes and really needs to get back up and running without to much drama.

I now have all my external libraries from an external SSD (NI kontakt libs, EastWest libs, reasons refill etc...) I also have a lot of WAVES, isotope ozone etc...in my internal system SSD.

Anyone has any opinion with cloning your internal with software like Carbon Copy Clone, super duper etc...

My goal is in case of a system crash i could just run from a clone drive and minimise down time, I just don’t have any experience with all of this...any advise basing on your experience would be super awesome! 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Saxer (Mar 15, 2018)

Time Machine for system and project SSDs. I have a couple of sample SSDs. All SSDs are mirrored on my backup system. When I add new libraries I copy them per hand into it while keeping the folder structure. My backup system is a Raid 5 tower with 8 HDs (4TB each). From time to time I copy the system drive as a bootable clone via CCC.


----------



## benishoga (Mar 15, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Time Machine for system and project SSDs. I have a couple of sample SSDs. All SSDs are mirrored on my backup system. When I add new libraries I copy them per hand into it while keeping the folder structure. My backup system is a Raid 5 tower with 8 HDs (4TB each). From time to time I copy the system drive as a bootable clone via CCC.


Awesome so no issues with any 3rd party plugins being cloned to a bootable external ssd? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 15, 2018)

I had to replace the system drive once but that's really long ago (knock on wood). A few plugins had to be authorized again but as long as you still have the needed information (developers web page plugin data, serials, key files, whatever, which I also store on my system drive) it didn't take long to get it running again. NI stuff, Logic and all dongle based plugins was running immediately.


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 15, 2018)

When things are stable I try to buy a new drive (usually just a small HHD will work, since they are cheap) and use Carbon Copy Clone to make a bootable copy. As long as my iLok and elicenser survive, it should bootup everything just as if it was the original drive. But I admit, I have not had an internal drive go in a very long time- still have a 17” Macbook that boots up fine (though on 10.6). Def good protection to have when your on a big project with a tight deadline though.


----------



## benishoga (Mar 15, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> When things are stable I try to buy a new drive (usually just a small HHD will work, since they are cheap) and use Carbon Copy Clone to make a bootable copy. As long as my iLok and elicenser survive, it should bootup everything just as if it was the original drive. But I admit, I have not had an internal drive go in a very long time- still have a 17” Macbook that boots up fine (though on 10.6). Def good protection to have when your on a big project with a tight deadline though.


Yeah I always back up my session files, I don’t have any Ilok or dongle, EastWest composer cloud x is authorised on my system and I just use internet verification with my REASON session, NI stuff is the same, I’m about to embark on a 6 months project for a music publisher and I just want to make sure just in case my internal goes south midway though this project I could rely on a bootable external I’m going to be on a very tight schedule...so CCC sound like a good way to go.


----------

